# AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität



## Dr. Cox (20. Oktober 2010)

*AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Nachdem es nun seit über vier Jahren Defizite im Anisotropen Filter von ATI-Karten gibt und es bisher nur sehr schwer war diese nachzuweisen, ist es nun einigen Usern aus dem 3dcenter-Forum gelungen diese Defizite beweisen zu können.

Gestern wurde zu diesem Thema auf "3dcenter.org" nun ein Artikel online gestellt, der dieses AF-Problem genau umschreibt und auch sehr anschaulich darstellt. 

Es geht in erster Linie um einen "ähnlichen Effekt wie Mipmap-Banding". Dieser Effekt tritt hauptsächlich mit höheren AF-Modi auf und äußert sich durch eine Art Bande, die man bei sehr scharfen und detaillierten Bodentexturen direkt vor sich herschiebt. 

Dieser Effekt soll durch zu abrupte Mip-Map-Übergänge zwischen den AF-Stufe entstehen. Wodurch genau diese Fehler im AF entstehen ist bisher ungeklärt. Im 3dcenter-Forum geht man derzeit davon aus dass die Grundlage für die gezeigte Filterschwäche eher an einer ungünstigen Anordnung/Verteilung der Samples liegen könnte. AMD wurde bereits von diesem Problem unterrichtet, eine Antwort steht bisher allerdings noch aus.

Ich lege jedem interessierten User den sehr ausführlichen Artikel von Leonidas ans Herz, der dieses Problem bestens umschreibt und mir auch als Quelle vorlag:

AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Na... bei nVidia siehts aber auch kaum besser aus. Im Grunde genauso bescheiden. Und man muss schon wirklich solche speziellen Blickwinkel im Spiel finden damit man derartige Unterschiede aussieht.

Allgemein.... ich verstehe weder ATI noch nVidia warum die hier nicht ein perfektes AF schaffen können. Denn wirklich Leistung kostet AF nicht mehr. Ob man kein AF aktiviert oder Maximum AF, was kostet das im schlimmsten Fall? 10%?


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Na... bei nVidia siehts aber auch kaum besser aus. Im Grunde genauso bescheiden. Und man muss schon wirklich solche speziellen Blickwinkel im Spiel finden damit man derartige Unterschiede aussieht.



Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass die Nvidia-Karte dagegen nur mit 16xQ und nicht mit 16xHQ getestet wurde. 16xHQ ist noch einmal deutlich besser als 16xQ


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Vorallem sieht man keinen Unterschied, egal ob 2x oder 16x.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vorallem sieht man keinen Unterschied, egal ob 2x oder 16x.



Wo genau jetzt?


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Stimmt, hatte ich nicht gesehen. Bei nVidia kann man nahezu alle Optimierungen deaktivieren, warum hier ATI derart eigensinnig ist, verstehe wer will. Finde ich dämlich.


----------



## Explosiv (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Wie Kaktus schon sagte, bei NV sieht es kaum besser aus, wenn es denn stimmt, was die Kollegen da von 3DCenter behaupten..
Evtl. macht AMD es mit der kommenden Generation besser, die Folien versprechen zumindest ene Verbesserung der AF/AA-Filter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das man eine "virtuelle Wand" vor sich her schiebt, ist zudem nichts neues. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte ich nicht gesehen. Bei nVidia kann man nahezu alle Optimierungen deaktivieren, warum hier ATI derart eigensinnig ist, verstehe wer will. Finde ich dämlich.



Mein Fehler, das hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen.




Explosiv schrieb:


> Wie Kaktus schon sagte, bei NV sieht es kaum  besser aus, wenn es denn stimmt, was die Kollegen da von 3DCenter  behaupten..
> Evtl. macht AMD es mit der kommenden Generation besser, die Folien versprechen zumindest ene Verbesserung der AF/AA-Filter.



100%ig perfekt filtert auch Nvidia nicht, das ist schon klar. Nvidia filtert aber deutlich besser als es ATI derzeit tut. Zumal bei den beiden Bildvergleichen die Nvidia-Karte nicht mit den maximal möglichen Bildqualitätseinstellungen zum Vergleich hinzugezogen wurde. Allerdings hoffe ich auch, dass AMD nun endlich etwas tut und beide Grafikkartenhersteller wieder eine gleiche AF-Qualität abliefern.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

@Explosiv
3DCenter macht wohl die Besten Tests im Netz was solche Sachen betrifft.  Und das sage ich als Redakteur einer anderen großen Seite.


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Ich bin gespannt, ob ATI dies in den Griff kriegt. Wenn sie es schaffen, dann haben sie auf jeden Fall schon einen guten Schritt geschafft, der noch mal die Qualität ihrer Produkte erhöht, wenn ich das so sagen darf. Schauen wir mal, was die neue Generation schafft.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Ich hoffe das ATI irgendwann auf die Idee kommt, dem Anwender zu überlassen ob er die Optimierungen ein- oder ausschalten möchte. Das wäre schon mal ein großer Fortschritt.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

naja, solange man die unterschiede mit der lupe suchen muss (un so klingt das für mich) is das doch nur erbsenzählerei. dieses flimmernde AA könnt ich mir da zum bsp als ausschlaggebenderen faktor vorstellen - auch wenn ich keinen direkten vergleich hab ^^


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



DarkMo schrieb:


> naja, solange man die unterschiede mit der lupe suchen muss (un so klingt das für mich) is das doch nur erbsenzählerei.



Nur braucht man dazu keine Lupe, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat die AF-Qualität beider Grafikkartenhersteller zu vergleichen. In Bewegung fällt das Ganze noch viel schneller auf als auf einem Screenshot.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Es kommt stark auf das Spiel an ob man das gut sieht oder nicht. In Civ4 oder 5 fällt das sehr schnell auf, bei Trakmania (stammen ja auch en Teil der Bilder her) sieht man es auch sehr gut. Böden bei Shootern... da ist es oft auch sehr Auffällig. Und bei Rennspielen sieht man es auch sehr oft sehr gut an den Randsteinen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wo genau jetzt?


 
Na überall, ob ich nun Katenglättung voll ausfahre oder eben nur minimal einstelle, völllig egal, sieht immer gleich aus.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na überall, ob ich nun Katenglättung voll ausfahre oder eben nur minimal einstelle, völllig egal, sieht immer gleich aus.




Also ich sehe einen deutlichen Unterschied. Warum du sowas nicht siehst ist mir unbegreiflich.

Wenn ich zweimal AA an hab flimmert es deutlich mehr als mit 8x oder 4x.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Das liegt ja auch daran, dass du eine ATI hast, da sieht das immer beschissen aus.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

@quantenslipstream
Von welchen Spielen redest du? Das man bei AF keinen Unterschied sieht, egal ob 2x oder 16x verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht. Zwischen 8x und 16x sieht man kaum noch was, das stimmt. Und ohne AA..... fehlendes AA fällt extrem auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Ob ich nun Modern Warfare in 2x AF oder in 16x spiele ist völlig egal, sieht gleich aus, ebenso wie bei F1 2010, alles identisch, abgesehen davon, dass das auch so auf der Konsole aussieht.
Ich weiß nicht, wo da die "mehr Informationen" sein sollen, wenn man bedenkt, dass Games wie The Force Unleashed 15GB groß sind aber exakt so aussehen wie die Konsolenversion, dann frage ich mich, wofür die Gigabytes da sind.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Ähm... sorry... aber ich glaube du bist entweder extrem unempfindlich oder blind. Stellst du das im Spiel oder im Treiber ein? Irgendwas machst du falsch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Treiber hat mich noch nie interessiert, ich stelle das im Game ein, was geht.
Meist nehme ich das, was mir das Game vorschlägt, wenn ich es installiert habe und gucke nicht hin, was eingestellt ist, weils mich halt nicht interessiert.
Ich hab mal eine Zeit lang selbst eingestellt, aber weils immer gleich aussah, hab ichs dann wieder gelassen und überlass das Game das mit der Auto-Einstellung, fertig.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Treiber hat mich noch nie interessiert, ich stelle das im Game ein, was geht.
> Meist nehme ich das, was mir das Game vorschlägt, wenn ich es installiert habe und gucke nicht hin, was eingestellt ist, weils mich halt nicht interessiert.



Ich überlege gerade was du mit deiner HD4250 auch großartig einstellen willst?


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade was du mit deiner HD4250 auch großartig einstellen willst?




Er hat doch noch seinen Spielerechner mit GTX 470 und 1090T. 

Das in der Signatur ist nur der Arbeitsrechner.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Er hat doch noch seinen Spielerechner mit GTX 470 und 1090T.
> 
> Das in der Signatur ist nur der Arbeitsrechner.



Alles klar.
Dann steht eindeutig der falsche Rechner in der Sig.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade was du mit deiner HD4250 auch großartig einstellen willst?


 
Ich schalte vier Onboardgrafikkarten zu Crossfire X zusammen, dann hab ich Leistung satt. 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Er hat doch noch seinen Spielerechner mit GTX 470 und 1090T.
> 
> Das in der Signatur ist nur der Arbeitsrechner.


 
Nö, ich hab keine GTX 470.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nur braucht man dazu keine Lupe, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat die AF-Qualität beider Grafikkartenhersteller zu vergleichen. In Bewegung fällt das Ganze noch viel schneller auf als auf einem Screenshot.


also das der effekt an sich auffällt is mir klar. kenn ich zur genüge. aber ob ich da nu ne ati oder ne gf drin hab, sieht überall gleich blöd aus ^^


----------



## belle (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Natürlich muss auf solche Schwächen hingewiesen werden, aber wem fällt schon sowas in Bad Company 2 oder Dirt 2 beim zocken auf?
Vielleicht einem Camper...
In Games, wo man die Zeit hat sich umzuschauen, ist sowas schon eher suboptimal.


----------



## ReaCT (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Ach das ist dieses Texturflimmern. Ich dachte immer das wäre wenn man z.B. einen Zaun sieht und dessen Drähte sich wie Wellen formen. Weiß einer was ich meine? Gibts des auch bei beiden Karten?


----------



## Explosiv (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Ach das ist dieses Texturflimmern. Ich dachte immer das wäre wenn man z.B. einen Zaun sieht und dessen Drähte sich wie Wellen formen. Weiß einer was ich meine? Gibts des auch bei beiden Karten?



Dieses Problem bei den Maschendrahtzäunen, kann ich bei aktiviertem Filter nicht feststellen. 
Multisampling-AA im Control-Center auf Quality setzen und schon ist Schicht im Schacht .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



belle schrieb:


> Natürlich muss auf solche Schwächen hingewiesen werden, aber wem fällt schon sowas in Bad Company 2 oder Dirt 2 beim zocken auf?
> Vielleicht einem Camper...



Sind denn nicht alle Battlefield-Spieler Camper? 

Wenn man jedoch so wie du argumentiert, dann kann man auch gleich die Texturen im Spiel weglassen und die Gegner rot einfärben, so wie es die Profispieler (Fatal1ty, etc...) machen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Ach das ist dieses Texturflimmern. Ich dachte immer das wäre wenn man z.B. einen Zaun sieht und dessen Drähte sich wie Wellen formen. Weiß einer was ich meine? Gibts des auch bei beiden Karten?



Ich sehs jetzt auch zum ersten mal vernünftig dargestellt und konnte mir darunter vorher nie etwas vorstellen, daher danke für die News.


----------



## belle (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Sind denn nicht alle Battlefield-Spieler Camper?
> 
> Wenn man jedoch so wie du argumentiert, dann kann man auch gleich die Texturen im Spiel weglassen und die Gegner rot einfärben, so wie es die Profispieler (Fatal1ty, etc...) machen.



Ich meinte nur, dass einem in der ganzen Hektik beim zocken (bei eben solchen schnellen Games) kleinere Fehler nicht auffallen, dabei bin ich auch Grafik-Fetischist.


----------



## Nvidia forever! (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

die bq ist bei nvidia gerade im af um Welten besser,kein flimmern usw.das wird auch bei den umgelebelten Hd 6000 Karten nicht anders sein.von neuer Generation kann keine rede sein,


----------



## Carver (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Extrem fällt es z.B. bei Doom 3 auf, bei den Gittertexturen des Bodens. Man schiebt immer eine Art "Bugwelle" vor sich her. Bei meiner Nvidia damals war das nicht so. Dagegen hilft IMO eigentlich nur SSAA... 

Auch Timeshift war diesbezüglich extrem. Vielleicht ist das bei neueren Games nicht so stark ausgeprägt.

Grüße

Marky


----------



## Spawn1702 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Treiber hat mich noch nie interessiert, ich stelle das im Game ein, was geht.
> Meist nehme ich das, was mir das Game vorschlägt, wenn ich es installiert habe und gucke nicht hin, was eingestellt ist, weils mich halt nicht interessiert.
> Ich hab mal eine Zeit lang selbst eingestellt, aber weils immer gleich aussah, hab ichs dann wieder gelassen und überlass das Game das mit der Auto-Einstellung, fertig.



Damit hast du dich gerade selbst disqualifiziert...

BTT:
Die schlechtere AF Qualität bei ATI würde ich aber eher in der Treiberoptimierung suchen, nicht in der Hardware.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



Spawn1702 schrieb:


> Damit hast du dich gerade selbst disqualifiziert...


das is immer witzig ^^ auf der einen seite wird steam gefeiert, weils einem das "arschabwischen" übernimmt, auf der anderen seite lacht man drüber, wenn man die treibersettings in ruhe lässt und nur das nutzt, was die games bieten. für mich is nen treiber nich das, was es heute is. kann man vllt mit handies vergleichen ^^ das heute sin für mich keine handies mehr, sondern viel zu aufgeblähte pda's mit ner handyfunktion. genauso sin das heute keine graka treiber im allgemeinen verständnis ^^ ich installiere ein spiel und geh im spiel in ie optionen un stell alles ein. dazu sin die ja da. oder windoof - da geh ich in den anzeigemanager un ned in den treiber. also diese treiber software könnte zu 90% wegfallen (bei nv die physx einstellungen oder vllt amd's eyefinity sin halt nunmal so eigen, das es nur im treiber sinn macht).

ich hatte vor dem rechner meine geliebte 4600ti, danach den hier mit der 4870 un jetz sone 240. bei allen sah es rein vom empfinden her immer gleich aus ^^


----------



## Jan565 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Ich achte da nicht so wirklich drauf. Zumal ich mit dem derzeitigen AF von beiden Herstellern unzufrieden bin. Beispiel in Mafia 2. Ich stelle es auf 16x im Game und im Treiber. Bewege ich mich dann auf Bäume zu werden die auch deutlich mit dem näherkommen besser. Was hab ich dann davon? Gar nichts. Ich will auch aus der ferne alles fein sehen.


----------



## Spawn1702 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*



DarkMo schrieb:


> das is immer witzig ^^ auf der einen seite wird steam gefeiert, weils einem das "arschabwischen" übernimmt, auf der anderen seite lacht man drüber, wenn man die treibersettings in ruhe lässt und nur das nutzt, was die games bieten. für mich is nen treiber nich das, was es heute is. kann man vllt mit handies vergleichen ^^ das heute sin für mich keine handies mehr, sondern viel zu aufgeblähte pda's mit ner handyfunktion. genauso sin das heute keine graka treiber im allgemeinen verständnis ^^ ich installiere ein spiel und geh im spiel in ie optionen un stell alles ein. dazu sin die ja da. oder windoof - da geh ich in den anzeigemanager un ned in den treiber. also diese treiber software könnte zu 90% wegfallen (bei nv die physx einstellungen oder vllt amd's eyefinity sin halt nunmal so eigen, das es nur im treiber sinn macht).
> 
> ich hatte vor dem rechner meine geliebte 4600ti, danach den hier mit der 4870 un jetz sone 240. bei allen sah es rein vom empfinden her immer gleich aus ^^



Nur leider bieten nicht alle Spiele alle nötigen Einstellungen, sodass es nur über Treiber möglich ist, die maximale Bildqualität zu erreichen. Gerade AA EInstellungen und VSync fehlen meistens. Wobei ich dann immer den Weg übers ATI Tray Tool gehe, weils einfach viel "mächtiger" ist als das CCC.


----------



## belle (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

@ quantenslipstream
Ich optimiere stets die Einstellungen im Treiber auf gute, aber nicht übertriebene Bildqualität.
Zocken ohne Hand im Game oder/und Treiber angelegt zu haben? Das ist für mich nicht vorstellbar, da mir diese Unterschiede im Gegensatz zu meinen vorherigen Posts auch bei schnellen Games auffallen.
( Zocke meist mit folgenden Settings: 16xAF, 4xAA (MSAA, nicht adaptiv) mit 12 Samples (Edge-Detect), Mip-Map Qualität sehr hoch, AI Standard )

@ Dr.Cox
Gegner rot einfärben?
Da kann ich das zocken auch gleich bleiben lassen, macht ja keinen Spass mehr. Campen ist ja auch relativ, wenn man z.B. Punkt C verteidigen muss, so bleibt einem teilweise keine andere Wahl. So wie man auch solch kleine Detailfehler unterschiedlich stark wahrnimmt.

PS: einfach zu geil
YouTube - Battlefield Bad Company 2 Launch-Trailer


----------



## KrHome (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

Ich bin jetzt kein regelmäßiger Leser von 3D Center Artikeln, aber ist es dort normal, 50% der Texte mit persönlichen Wertungen (unprofessionell!), wie gut oder schlecht der gerade behandelte Umstand jetzt ist, vollzupflastern? 

Meine Güte ich kann mir selbst 'ne Meinung beim Lesen bilden und entscheiden ob mich das beschriebene Problem jetzt stört oder nicht (und ja mich stört es tatsächlich). Würde man diese ganze Meinungsmache weglassen könnte man den Artikel locker um 50% kürzen.  

Mein persönlicher Favorit:


> Denn trotz daß jenes neue Problem nun nicht weltbewegend ist, offenbart sich hier natürlich ein beachtbarer Nachteil der Radeon HD 5000 Serie gegenüber den nVidia-Beschleunigern.


Ja was denn nun? Nicht weltbewegend oder beachtbar? Und wenn beachtbar, von wem denn dann? Von den eigenen Lesern? Können die das im Zweifel nicht selbst entscheiden?



DarkMo schrieb:


> für mich is nen treiber nich das, was es heute is. kann man vllt mit handies vergleichen ^^ das heute sin für mich keine handies mehr, sondern viel zu aufgeblähte pda's mit ner handyfunktion. genauso sin das heute keine graka treiber im allgemeinen verständnis ^^


Vor 10 Jahren konnte man mitunter noch ganz andere Sachen im Treiber einstellen als heute, für die man heute Tools wie den nHancer oder ATT benötigt. Es war also schon immer so, dass der Grafiktreiber auch ein Grafiktool war.


----------



## tm0975 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD mit neuen Schwächen bei der Filterqualität*

naja, hie rein paar infos zur 68x0. sie soll das ordentlich machen.

3DCenter Forum - AMD/ATI - HD6850/6870 (P)Review- und Diskussionsthread - Seite 2


----------

